# REPORT: Big Minnow 11/14 CBBT



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 14-Nov-2003 6:59:59 PM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good evening folks. Just returned from another adventure aboard the Big Minnow. Managed to scoot across the bay to the 3rd island for a little Striper fishing this afternoon. Left S. Pond's with Capt. Paul and a couple of buddies at 12 NooN. The blustery W wind was at our stern for the ride out, masking the true nature of the 3-4ft. sea, ushered on by a 25kt wind. The forecast was for the wind to decrease, we all know how that goes though. So, as we approached the 3rd and 4th we saw a large group of gulls working the ocean side at the S end of the 3rd. We motored around and dropped some 3-way's over to get the party started. It wasn't long before the 1st fish, a schoolie, lept on the silver/ black Windcheater. Just as that fish was coming aboard, the 1st cast to the pilings produced a nice 32" fish. Nice looking battle on the spinning outfit, too. The surface bite was on. The capt. hailed any and all fisherman to the area, but it was a bit desolate out there this afternoon. Go figure! We did see the Empty Wallet and 1 other boat, a cc that was really bouncin' around. The bite lasted only an hour or so, but we managed a lot of fish in the 24-30" range. Most fell victim to the red/ white Windcheater on a slow retrieve. There were also fish caught on Storm's, Stretch's, popper's, and even a bucktail. The red/ white was hot! As the birds dissipated and the current and bite wanned, we trolled our way to the 4th. The winds and seas were not letting up, and so we picked 'em up for the run in at 3:45pm. Ugly, ugly, ugly coming in, definetly Big Minnow weather. Arrived back at the dock with our bounty around 4:30pm. We'll be back at 'em on Sunday. Until then.......... Fish On 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*As always*

an excellent report. I bet it was snotty on th trip in.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thats right Zigh Nice Report! Too bad about them winds, you probably would of got into a lot more if they would have subsided. Tight Lines!


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

good report...i'm going out on the sally-t tommorow on the 5pm -9pm trip.. never been on a headboat here...hope i atleast catch my limit...but sounds like they out there.


----------



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

How much is it for a half day trip on the Big Minnow?


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*check your pm*

sitdown- check your pm....... Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

